# I Wanna Buy Some Pot!



## mmmsticky (Feb 24, 2009)

blah blah blah blah blah blah better?!?!?!?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 24, 2009)

This will be closed....They don't allow this sort of thing....Just sayin'


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 24, 2009)

grow your own


----------



## mmmsticky (Feb 24, 2009)

whats the right way to go about it?


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 24, 2009)

mmmsticky said:


> whats the right way to go about it?


 2 How to grow marijuana --- The basics <<click right here on this link it tells you everything you need to know to start then this site is full of people who will help with any questions yyou have...rob


----------



## mmmsticky (Feb 24, 2009)

im a college student.. cant really grow 5 pounds at a time. haha and i wont be able to get it off the one plant i have


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 24, 2009)

Yup, get on the growing train! The only way to go!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 24, 2009)

mmmsticky said:


> im a college student.. cant really grow 5 pounds at a time. haha and i wont be able to get it off the one plant i have


Hook up with some of your college buddies. There has got to be weed on a college campus.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 24, 2009)

if you smoke 5 lbs in a mo you've got real problems,actually your starting to sound like a cop


----------



## mmmsticky (Feb 24, 2009)

im not a fuzz pig. its just easy making money selling weed..... i never said i smoked 5 pounds in a month


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 24, 2009)

mmmsticky said:


> i know there is plenty of weed on campus but im talking about getting lb for 2500-3500 of some headies. cause right now im paying 3400 for a lb but the stuff is shipped from california and takes forever to get here. and some of the time it doesnt even make it here even through fedex


I wish I lived near you, I could make a living off of you! Sorry buddy, I really don't know what to tell you. I do know the mods here will frown upon you soliciting the sale of herb....it is not allowed. Good luck.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

Tsk Tsk Tsk ................Bye - bye ...................................


----------



## mightystoned (Feb 24, 2009)

smells like bacon "im no fuzz pig"


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

All these mods but none ever around in the mornings


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 24, 2009)

what trailor park do they live in i might know them


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

Even Talking about dealing Should not be allowed ....


And Not done in an open forum.. 
Other site have been closed down because of it .. 

Grow up .............................


----------



## mmmsticky (Feb 24, 2009)

why would you say anything about a "trailor park" its trailer btw. and i dont think i have any friends that live in a trailer park and even if i did i wouldnt go around thinking im better then them.


----------



## blzbob (Feb 24, 2009)

*I don't understand ??????? What were you thinking when you posted this thread ?????????? Nobody is going to say " Hey I got some you can buy" this is not a store it's a grow forum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mmmsticky (Feb 24, 2009)

anyways like i said i didnt know i wasnt suppose to talk about "dealing" i couldnt get to the market forum so i posted it here. and im not going to sit here and e-fight with anyone online cause there is no point in it. and as for being a cop ive gotten too many tickets and possessions on my record to even be one fuckers...


----------



## robtoker (Feb 24, 2009)

dude u have to b a pig noone in there rite mind wood try to buy bud like this or even talk bout it


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 24, 2009)

mmmsticky said:


> i dont smoke swagg or midgrade so dont bother me with that.


 just a little misleading


----------



## Puffster (Feb 24, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Even Talking about dealing Should not be allowed ....
> 
> 
> And Not done in an open forum..
> ...


ya-all besmirch the whole idea of the beloved herb.one should never bragbout making money off others,friends or not.never put ur biz out in open as you have here.fed-ex always delivers your being ripped off,100%.most importent go to class and dont be a moron!!!!!


----------



## robtoker (Feb 24, 2009)

nice dog dude what kind isthat im a groomer


----------



## mmmsticky (Feb 24, 2009)

thats why i said message me. i didnt think i could just be like let me buy some pot. im not stupid... i actually met and talked to my guy in california a couple time before we even started doing business so its not like what you think at all.


----------



## robtoker (Feb 24, 2009)

i no how it is icant find anything butt brown poop its sucks but u cant go inthese forums and try to get it


----------



## flgrower (Feb 24, 2009)

your a fuckign idiot go away we grow here bitch its a growing community mo fo


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

I found the perfect place for you .. in every town these guys know where to find some .. ask them 


http://forums.officer.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=37


----------



## robtoker (Feb 24, 2009)

hell no thats fuckin funny


----------



## mmmsticky (Feb 24, 2009)

haha well if you saw the swagg and midgrade out here you wouldnt smoke it either. all it does is make you hungry with a headache


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 24, 2009)

robtoker said:


> nice dog dude what kind isthat im a groomer


 its a chiwawa she ruls the house


----------



## blzbob (Feb 24, 2009)

mmmsticky said:


> anyways like i said i didnt know i wasnt suppose to talk about "dealing" i couldnt get to the market forum so i posted it here. and im not going to sit here and e-fight with anyone online cause there is no point in it. and as for being a cop ive gotten too many tickets and possessions on my record to even be one fuckers...


Click on the Forum Rules and read it thru before you post another thread.


----------



## mmmsticky (Feb 24, 2009)

alright i deleted anything that had to do with dealing so all you cool cats can find another new guy to flame


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 24, 2009)

mmmsticky said:


> alright i deleted anything that had to do with dealing so all you cool cats can find another new guy to flame


Just live and learn. This is a great place to get knowledge on growing. We just don't deal here.


----------



## mmmsticky (Feb 24, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Just live and learn. This is a great place to get knowledge on growing. We just don't deal here.


yeah i know ive learned alot from this site and hopefully my plant wont die right away. appreciate it for being one of the more mature users


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 24, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> if you smoke 5 lbs in a mo you've got real problems,actually your starting to sound like a cop





korvette1977 said:


> Tsk Tsk Tsk ................Bye - bye ...................................





mightystoned said:


> smells like bacon "im no fuzz pig"





robert 14617 said:


> what trailor park do they live in i might know them





korvette1977 said:


> Even Talking about dealing Should not be allowed ....
> 
> 
> And Not done in an open forum..
> ...





robtoker said:


> dude u have to b a pig noone in there rite mind wood try to buy bud like this or even talk bout it





flgrower said:


> your a fuckign idiot go away we grow here bitch its a growing community mo fo





korvette1977 said:


> I found the perfect place for you .. in every town these guys know where to find some .. ask them
> 
> 
> http://forums.officer.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=37







all these are INSULTS. they all seem to be coming from VETERAN members. i can understand the "new guy" not knowing he can't innocently ask for a hook-up, but WTF is with everybody else insulting him for it. i think you all should get at least a yellow sticker. you were all rude and insulting because a man did not know the rules. i'm ashamed of you all.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 24, 2009)

sorry sticky........i am a bad boy,i'll behave i promise


----------



## blzbob (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey fdd2blk I see you remembered your password g4u but you came in late after he did his edits. Even after he was told not to do this he continued to post the same chit and that's why everyone got so pissed.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 24, 2009)

blzbob said:


> Hey fdd2blk I see you remembered your password g4u but you came in late after he did his edits. Even after he was told not to do this he continued to post the same chit and that's why everyone got so pissed.


my "password g4u"? i have no idea what that means.


bs!!!! it happens every time. the same people saying the same things.

"bye-bye"
"cop"
"cop"
"banned"


i'm here all day every day. i know what's up. veterans feel comfortable. they think they have "clout". they get cocky to noobs who make mistakes. if the noob was new and kept doing it then he didn't really know better did he? the veterans know better. 

you "got pissed", lolololololololol.


----------



## kiddcuruption (Feb 24, 2009)

your so right fdd!! i see to much ignorent remarks lately


----------



## robtoker (Feb 24, 2009)

that awesome i gota wiener dog chiawa mix


----------



## mmmsticky (Feb 24, 2009)

i didnt mean for my thread to end up like this. i dont want anyone to get reported or anything like that. everything is good, you cant take insults from strangers over the intenet serious anyways. im sorry for posting what i did, wont happen again


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 24, 2009)

mmmsticky said:


> i didnt mean for my thread to end up like this. i dont want anyone to get reported or anything like that. everything is good, you cant take insults from strangers over the intenet serious anyways. im sorry for posting what i did, wont happen again


not a problem.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> all these are INSULTS. they all seem to be coming from VETERAN members. i can understand the "new guy" not knowing he can't innocently ask for a hook-up, but WTF is with everybody else insulting him for it. i think you all should get at least a yellow sticker. you were all rude and insulting because a man did not know the rules. i'm ashamed of you all.



I dont see any INSULTS from me ... 

But yet anyone can read anything anyway they want ... Forum RULES are RULES .....


Bottom line .. 

I guess he did not have to sign the rules paper as everyone else did ..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 24, 2009)

Flaming someone for not reading the rules isn't that bad, He should have read the rules. Signing something that he hasn't read isn't that smart of a thing to do. Maybe he'll learn something from this. 

Arguing that he broke the rules because he didn't read them is pretty weak.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 24, 2009)

I sort of felt bad for the guy.....I know I sure didn't read the rules when I signed up...We told him he was breaking the rules, he apologized and that was that. As far as the flaming...to each their own.


----------



## SweetTooth36 (Feb 24, 2009)

im sure 90% of the people who are on this site Did NOT read the rules..


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey mmmsticky, welcome to Rollitup, lol.


----------



## mmmsticky (Feb 24, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Hey mmmsticky, welcome to Rollitup, lol.


thanks great to be here. awesome way to get to know everyone huh... haha


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 24, 2009)

mmmsticky said:


> thanks great to be here. awesome way to get to know everyone huh... haha


I guess you get it now eh? lol. Most of us are good people.


----------



## heftamga (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to RIU mmmsticky.


----------



## nickfury510 (Feb 24, 2009)

craigslist...casual encounters or missed connections...


----------



## mmmsticky (Feb 24, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> I guess you get it now eh? lol. Most of us are good people.


yeah which sucks cause i live in south carolina lol
yeah most of yall seem to be some good people. if there was a way to email pass a blunt id light the first one up

thanks heftamga, glad to be here


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 24, 2009)

mmmsticky said:


> yeah which sucks cause i live in south carolina lol
> yeah most of yall seem to be some good people. if there was a way to email pass a blunt id light the first one up
> 
> thanks heftamga, glad to be here



Fire it uP!, lol.


----------



## mmmsticky (Feb 24, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Fire it uP!, lol.


wow thats crazy cause as soon as i clicked to open this thread i started lighting a joint and looked up and saw your post


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 24, 2009)

You are right about SC. I got fambly there. Aiken.



mmmsticky said:


> yeah which sucks cause i live in south carolina lol
> yeah most of yall seem to be some good people. if there was a way to email pass a blunt id light the first one up
> 
> thanks heftamga, glad to be here


----------



## cali-high (Feb 24, 2009)

welcome to rui


----------



## cali-high (Feb 24, 2009)

my bad spelt it wrong im to high to spell righ t now LOL


----------



## mmmsticky (Feb 24, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> You are right about SC. I got fambly there. Aiken.


yeah man if you want anything good here, people are going to charge you outrageous prices or you have to get it elsewhere.

thats cool i go to school in spartanburg and my parents live in greenville so your fam isnt too far.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 24, 2009)

mmmsticky said:


> yeah man if you want anything good here, people are going to charge you outrageous prices or you have to get it elsewhere.
> 
> thats cool i go to school in spartanburg and my parents live in greenville so your fam isnt too far.


Nothing's too far in SC. That's the problem.


----------



## mmmsticky (Feb 24, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> Nothing's too far in SC. That's the problem.


 i hear ya man.


----------



## This Buds For You (Feb 24, 2009)

ya def sound like a cop.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 24, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I dont see any INSULTS from me ...
> 
> But yet anyone can read anything anyway they want ... Forum RULES are RULES .....
> 
> ...





misshestermoffitt said:


> Flaming someone for not reading the rules isn't that bad, He should have read the rules. Signing something that he hasn't read isn't that smart of a thing to do. Maybe he'll learn something from this.
> 
> Arguing that he broke the rules because he didn't read them is pretty weak.





Sunnysideup said:


> I sort of felt bad for the guy.....I know I sure didn't read the rules when I signed up...We told him he was breaking the rules, he apologized and that was that. As far as the flaming...to each their own.





SweetTooth36 said:


> im sure 90% of the people who are on this site Did NOT read the rules..














where in the rules does it say anything about this? 







Forum Rules
There is no charge for joining this Forum! We do insist that you abide by the rules and policies detailed below. If you agree to the terms, please check the 'I agree' checkbox and press the 'Register' button below. If you would like to cancel the registration, click here to return to the forums index. We do not delete accounts once they are activated.
This is a community of growers and cannaseurs of marijuana, both experienced and inexperienced. Your behavior here, and ours, can be summed up in 4 words: Mi casa, su casa (my house is your house). The Rollitup Forums is a place where it's okay to be yourself as long as you always act with respect for your fellow members as well as the Rollitup staff. Our goal will be to treat our members as we would wish to be treated on their Forums. In return, we ask that you act here as you wish for your own members to act on your site. You are not expected to leave your personality at the door. There are going to be topics and discussions that will have heated debates. Please think before you post and re-read what you type before you post it. Keep your comments limited to the debate at hand and do not make this a personal issue between you and another member.
There is tremendous diversity in age, race, gender, language, location (worldwide) and more here and there will be a lot of varying opinions on different subjects. We're all human beings and we're all drawn to this site because we have a common bond of growing. We will willingly listen to your suggestions and complaints, and try to incorporate your ideas into the Board.
If you come across any violations to these guidelines or have any problems navigating the site, do not hesitate to let us know through the Rollitup Contact Form. We'll be happy to address your concerns. Here at Rollitup we encourage everyone to participate in and enjoy the Community while at the same time adhering to these Guidelines:

Be Welcoming!
When newcomers arrive, welcome them to our growing community. Many of our community's senior members are a wealth of knowledge and have much to share. Help new members learn about how to find information and resources, save time, and how to get involved in the Community.

Be Courteous!
Don't attack others. Personal attacks on others will not be tolerated. Challenge others' points of view and opinions, but do so respectfully and thoughtfully ... without insult and personal attack.

Be Cautious!
Think before you post or speak: Do you really want to put your address or telephone, photo of your face, license plate details on a public discussion forum? We encourage you to keep personal information personal.
In the same vein, do not ask for personal information from others. Discussion forum posts that request members to submit personal information to another party will be removed. Information that should be considered personal includes but is not limited to your home phone number, name, and age. If you must give this out for any reason, please do so privately.

Be Appropriate!
There may be places where explicit, obscene or vulgar language, graphics or behavior is appropriate however Rollitup is not one of those places. Posts containing explicit, obscene or vulgar language will be removed. Similarly, posts that solicit or offer explicit or X-rated GIFs, JPEGs or similar content files will be deleted without notice! Links to Websites with adult content/images anywhere on the site will be removed. Simply put, we do not wish to be seen as supporting any site that contains adult content - adult content being defined as any material that you would not feel comfortable showing to your spouse, your teenagers, or your boss and co-workers. This represents our values and our desire to appeal to the widest possible audience not to mention keeping clear of any restrictions that our present or future advertisers might have regarding acceptable content.

Be Ethical!
The Rollitup website: resources, articles and discussions are based on basic, appropriate professional ethical behavior. Unethical behavior: use of other admin's member lists for PM invites, email invites, spamming, warez are completely inappropriate and will result in the loss of membership at Rollitup.

Signature Guidelines
-The maximum font size allowed in signature lines is 2.
-The maximum number of lines in a signature is 3.
-The maximum number of links or URLs in a signature is 4.
-No images allowed in signatures except for a maximum of 2 ROLLITUP smilies.
-Signature text should comply with our regular posting rules. No all-caps, no alternating caps, etc..
-Signature links can not be bought and sold! You may include only links to your own sites.
-Signature text that is too long or obtrusive will be removed. This would include overly creative use of punctuation, color, etc. which make the signature too flashy.
-Signatures with just your username will be removed. Usernames are on the top of every post, so there's no need to have it in your signature too.
-No affiliate links!

If your signature is in violation of any of these new rules, the Staff may remove it without prior notice. If you have any questions as to whether something is acceptable, please PM a Staff Member.

No Cross-Posting
Do not post the same discussion more than once on a discussion forum or on many forums. Duplicate discussions are frustrating and counterproductive for other members, especially for those whose time and energy is limited. Duplicate discussions will be deleted.

No Advertising  Spam
Do not heedlessly place your advertisements through the Discussion Forums. This will be considered SPAM and could result in the loss of your Rollitup Community Membership. Affiliate links are not allowed within the forums.

No Abuse of Rollitup messenging systems (PM's, IM's, and email form)
Personal Messaging is provided to the members of Rollitup as a service intended to enhance the Community experience. The purpose of personal messaging is to allow for discreet conversations to take place between members. This privilege is not to be abused! Solicitation, spamming, or harassment of any kind is strictly forbidden. Any member receiving an inappropriate personal message should forward that message to an Administrator or Moderator right away. Although PM's are normally only accessible by those who send and receive them, they are part of the database and as such, property of Rollitup. An Administrator, if so inclined, could locate the Private Messages in the database and read them. They are private, but not necessarily secret. In addition, Private Messages are not intended to deprive the Community of valuable information or experiences which could benefit the entire group. Please do not use private messages if the content of the message can be helpful to others.

Competing Sites
The internet is a big place, and it's no surprise that from time to time a site will come along whose mission is to occupy the same niche as Rollitup. We have no issue with that. However, it would be against our best interests, and therefore the best interests of our members, for us to allow such sites to build upon our popularity by promoting themselves on Rollitup. Therefore, no competing site may attempt to gain traffic from Rollitup in any way, including but not limited to, links in posts, signatures, profile information, PM's, emails, or IM's.

No Copyrighted Material
Information copyrighted or owned by any individual or entity other than the member should not be posted on the discussion forums or software libraries without the consent of the owner. If such an event occurs, the individual posting the information shall be held solely responsible. Rollitup shall not be held responsible for member-posted information that may violate copyright law.
You cannot legally post entire articles or news in the forum without permission from the copyright holder. Even if you attribute the article correctly its still copyright infringement. Copyright law does not care if you make any money off of the work or not, what matters is if you hurt the potential income of the copyright holder. In this case you would be depriving them of ad revenue and it is illegal. Under Fair Use provisions you can legally post a small abstract of an article - or perhaps the opening paragraph. So if you want to post an article you should do this and include a link, or just post the link. The exception to this rule is press releases; press releases are meant for distribution and can be copied and distributed as much as you want. If you are not sure if you can copy something then always err on the side of caution and simply post a link to the material.

Rollitup Discretion
Rollitup and its assigned agents reserves the right to remove a post which does not relate to the topic being discussed in the forum. In addition, Rollitup reserves the right to organize discussion forums in order to best serve the majority of our members. For example, narrow-interest or minimal activity topics may, at Rollitup discretion, be relocated to a more appropriate discussion forum, or deleted entirely. Rollitup or its assigned agents also reserves the right to prohibit or delete discussions that are thought to violate applicable law or that may be harmful to other members, the sites that comprise Rollitup or the rights of Rollitup or others. That said, we cannot ensure prompt removal of offending discussion forum posts. We also reserve the right to remove your membership from you should you violate these Guidelines.
Considering the real-time nature of this bulletin board, it is impossible for Rollitup to review all messages or confirm the validity of information posted. Please remember that Rollitup does not actively monitor the contents of all posted messages and is not responsible for any messages posted. Rollitup does not vouch for or warrant the accuracy, completeness or usefulness of any message, and is not responsible for the contents of any message. The messages express the views of the author of the message, not necessarily the views of Rollitup or any entity associated with Rollitup. Any user who feels that a posted message is objectionable is encouraged to contact us immediately by email. Rollitup has the ability to remove objectionable messages and will make every effort to do so, within a reasonable time frame, if it is determined that removal is necessary. This is a manual process, however, so please realize that we may not be able to remove or edit particular messages immediately, in fact, we may not edit or delete posts that break our rules at all. We have many time constraints on us and cannot guarantee that we will be able to edit or delete posts that break the rules/user agreement. If you do not agree with this then do not view or register for Rollitup. Although this Discussion Forum does not and cannot review the messages posted and is not responsible for the content of any of these messages, we at Rollitup reserve the right to delete any message for any or no reason whatsoever. You remain solely responsible for the content of your messages, and you agree to indemnify and hold harmless Rollitup, Jelsoft Enterprises Limited (the makers of the bulletin board software), and their agents with respect to any claim based upon transmission of your message(s). We at this discussion forum also reserve the right to reveal your identity (or whatever information we know about you) in the event of a complaint or legal action arising from any message posted by you (this does not include growing of marijuana, this does include harrassment, stalking, child pornography etc....).

Use of the site is at the discretion of the Administration of Rollitup, and that any use may be terminated by the Administration at any time.

Rollitup is a provider of an "interactive computer service". Postings on Rollitup are "provided by another information content provider" and not Rollitup unless posted by the owner. Rollitup is not the "publisher or speaker" of any posts in the discussion forums unless posted by the owner.
The user agrees as a condition of registering at Rollitup to be truthful in regard to all information given during the registration process, to use the site as per the instructions, not to disclose his password to others for use, and that the site has a license (permission) for use of anything the user submits or posts to the site.

After 3 infractions you are given a cooling down period, after 5 infractions you are removed from the forum


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 24, 2009)

This Buds For You said:


> ya def sound like a cop.


nice first post.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 24, 2009)

So what are you saying Fdd? We can ask for herb out here? If so....I NEED SOME POT, for FREE, please....


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 24, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> So what are you saying Fdd? We can ask for herb out here? If so....I NEED SOME POT, for FREE, please....


no, what i'm saying is "someone forgot to put it in the rules". so when a new members asks, they really don't know it is wrong.


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> no, what i'm saying is "someone forgot to put it in the rules". so when a new members asks, they really don't know it is wrong.



I feel the same, if they don't know, kindly tell them. If it continues, then there is an issue.


----------



## mmmsticky (Feb 24, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> I feel the same, if they don't know, kindly tell them. If it continues, then there is an issue.


i agree, after i was told i not to post stuff like that i stopped. on the other hand flaming me made me want to keep going and firing back... until i ripped my bong. then i just realized fighting over the is like a new pencil.. there's no point hahaha


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 24, 2009)

mmmsticky said:


> i agree, after i was told i not to post stuff like that i stopped. on the other hand flaming me made me want to keep going and firing back... until i ripped my bong. then i just realized fighting over the is like a new pencil.. there's no point hahaha



fighting over the net is like a horse with a broken leg, lame.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, at least I finally read the rules....lol


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 25, 2009)

Wasn't there a sticky just last week at the top of every forum category that was titled "read or be banned" about not trading clones or seeds or anything of the like because it's against the forum rules? I was going to post it, but it seems to be gone now.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 25, 2009)

yes it was called read or be banned for life.............


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 25, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> yes it was called read or be banned for life.............


LOL. But it only mentioned seeds and clones, not 5lbs of dank.

This is one of the stranger threads; I thought it would be closed and now it's got a life of its own.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 25, 2009)

can the mods pull up what was posted before edits?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 25, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> can the mods pull up what was posted before edits?


They can see what he deleted/edited, so they know what was said. I think Fdd got a little pissed because some people were just being, well, mean.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 25, 2009)

once you edit it it's gone. i saw nothing but a new member being jumped all over by a bunch of cocky veterans.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

How Judgmental ......................................


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 25, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> How Judgmental ......................................



yes you are.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> yes you are.



If you say so ......


----------



## RinceW (Feb 25, 2009)

Thats what i'm sayin.. lay off the guy.. he obviously doesn't know anything about how much pot you reasonably buy at once or how you do it.. he's just tryin to figure it all out..


----------



## pythiq (Feb 25, 2009)

What an entrance, mmmsticky!

Kind of a bummer to see people flaming like that, but after all it would seem common sense to not ask for connections on a public forum.


----------



## mmmsticky (Feb 25, 2009)

RinceW said:


> Thats what i'm sayin.. lay off the guy.. he obviously doesn't know anything about how much pot you reasonably buy at once or how you do it.. he's just tryin to figure it all out..


how much pot you buy reasonably really depends on the buyer.. im saying for some people buying 5 lbs would not be reasonable but for me i could get rid of it in the matter of hours so its really who you know and how much money you wanna make.

i will admit asking for pot over the forum was a dumb move on my behalf but it wasnt like i was going to buy something from some random dude... like yall have said there are alot of people on here that could help me out but i have to go about doing it the right way. it was me just being lazy i guess. 

what i dont get is why people are still trying to get me in trouble.. seems just a little immature to me, assuming that we are all over the age of 18 here. dunno could be wrong..

haha yeah i could have made a better entrance but hey with every mistake comes learning. now i know who the dicks are can try to stay clear of them


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

mmmsticky said:


> how much pot you buy reasonably really depends on the buyer.. im saying for some people buying 5 lbs would not be reasonable but for me i could get rid of it in the matter of hours so its really who you know and how much money you wanna make.
> 
> i will admit asking for pot over the forum was a dumb move on my behalf but it wasnt like i was going to buy something from some random dude... like yall have said there are alot of people on here that could help me out but i have to go about doing it the right way. it was me just being lazy i guess.
> 
> ...



""i will admit asking for pot over the forum was a dumb move on my behalf but it wasnt like i was going to buy something from some random dude... like yall have said there are alot of people on here that could help me out but i have to go about doing it the right way. it was me just being lazy i guess.""

==========================================================================================

Whats the right way ? 
Do you mean Grow your own ? 

I bet thats what he means .........

Yea Im sure of it Its all clear now ....

Ive seen the light .. I am Sorry ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 25, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> once you edit it it's gone. i saw nothing but a new member being jumped all over by a bunch of cocky veterans.


You can see deleted posts though?? I know when I delete\edit I have to put why I am doing it. I always assumed you could see it...


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 25, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> You can see deleted posts though?? I know when I delete\edit I have to put why I am doing it. I always assumed you could see it...


Yes we can view the edited posts and view the deleted posts. As long as the deleted post was not physically removed.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 25, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> 2 How to grow marijuana --- The basics <<click right here on this link it tells you everything you need to know to start then this site is full of people who will help with any questions yyou have...rob


 i dont think i was being rude until sticky started going on about buying five lbs after oringanally saying not to bother him with swag or mids....


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 25, 2009)

the hazing is over. let's all grow.


closed


----------

